# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Türk Devletleri: Azerbaycan, Özbekistan, Kırgızistan, Kazakistan >  Bir türk gözüyle kazakistan hakkında bilgi

## ceydaaa

adaa.jpgIstanbuldan THY ile 5 saat 15 dakka da gelinebiliyor.Muhtemelen sabaha karsi burada olunuyor.Eger ucakta uyuyamadiysaniz haliniz kotu cunku burada sabahtan ogleye kadar uyumaya calisacaksiniz ve muhtemelen uyuyamayacaksiniz.

Hava koşulları çok iyi, yazın sıcak, sonbaharda serin ve yagmurlu,kısın soğuk(-15 civarında),ilkbaharda serin.Daha ne olsun!!4 mevsimi yaşayabiliyor.
Almaty bu cografya icinde gorebileceginiz en yesil ve en hareketli sehir.

Sokaklarda dilenci gorebilme sansiniz ,jip(ozellikle lexus) gorememe sansinizla eşit.Yani varlıklı bir ulke.
Bu biraz şaşırtıcı olabiliyor biz çılgın Türkler için(T.Akman iyiki yazmişsin).

Fiyatlar Istanbulla hemen hemen ayni kıyafetler,sebze,meyve ve kiralar haricinde.Kiralar 1 oda+banyo WC+mutfak(45m2) eşyalı 700usd/ay ve yerine gore degişiyor yukseliyor azalmıyor.
Burada calisma kosullari diger ulkelerde calisma kosullarindan biraz daha iyi cunku surekli bayram yada ozel gun nedeniyle tatil var.Tabi Turk şirketlerinde bu tatiller fazla uzamiyor ama yinede lokal kanunlar çerçevesinde uyulmaya çalışılıyor.

Sosyal hayat iddalidir.Buradaki kadar restorant, bar az ulkede vardir.Bunun yaninda kaliteli sinemalar, opera, bale, sirk(ciddi anlamda bir sirk var), tatilya benzeri daha uçuk hali "fantaziland" gibi yerler ve aktiviteler var.Almaty etrafinda Dunyanin en buyuk 2. kanyonu bulunmakta, dağ kenarinda oldugu icin kışın kayak imkanı veren tesisler ve 3 kademeli sizi dağa çıkaran teleferik , göller, mesire yerleri bulunmaktadir.
Almatyda "hangi restorantlar var" derseniz ; Kazak, Rus, Ozbek, Ermeni,Gürcü, Azeri,Türk restorantlarindan birini seçeceksiniz.Mahalli yiyeceği "beşparmak" ve "mantı" dir.Her 2 side guzeldir.
Burada yaşayanlar Kazaklar,Ruslar,Çeçenler, Azeriler, Ermeniler,Koreliler,Ahiska Turkleri,Gagavuz Turkleri,Uygur Turklerinden oluşuyor.


Herkes birbiriyle mesafeli ve iyi ilişkiler içinde.Kazak milliyetçiliği çok değil ama asla bir Kazakla kavgaya girilmemesi tavsiye olunur.Bu durum Adanada bir Adanalıyla kavga etmek gibi.Sonuç yabanci için mutlaka hüsrandır.


Bu şehrin, bu cografyadan farklı olan tarafı; buradaki yerli halkın biraz soğuk davranmasıdır.Çok sıcak kanlı insanlar beklemeyin,kötü hiçbir özelliklerini söyleyemem ama bir soğukluk var.Samimi olunca durum degişiyor.

----------

